# Postcards from Portugal



## PiP (Dec 15, 2017)

Monte Clerigo, Western Algarve


----------



## escorial (Dec 16, 2017)

That's a beaut...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 16, 2017)

It’s a gorgeous shot! The symmetrical background layers of gray are beautiful,
even alone, but they contrast and highlight the sand and green in the foreground. 
Love the geometrics of the shot too. The striped background, the squares of the 
bridge....you have a good eye for color and composition.

And, a Mother-In-Law’s Tongue in the wild! So Cool! I’ve never seen that before. 
Growing up, everyone had a Mother-In-Law’s Tongue plant in their home. 
Known for they’re beauty, low maintenance and heartiness. 
While they’re not as popular these days, the only ones I’ve seen in recent years 
are in the windows of a dry cleaners in the town where I work, there’s five or six
lined up in the front window, four feet high in little clay pots....Again, great shot.


----------



## PiP (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Tuesday,

I took this photo using my mobile phone so I was pleasantly surprised by the result.  I took several shots until the plant was in the foreground but with the hope that the steps would guide the eye back to the centre of the picture.

The plant in the foreground is an Agave Americana. It grows wild here



> Agave americana, common names sentry plant, century plant, maguey or American aloe, is a species of flowering plant in the family Agavaceae, native to Mexico, and the United States in New Mexico, Arizona and Texas. Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a bleak day and 2 minutes after taking the photo the rain cloud (blanket of grey) you can see approaching descended.

*laughing* I have three different Mother-in-Law's Tongues. They grow outside in the garden as part of my succulent collection


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Dec 17, 2017)

TuesdayEve said:


> Growing up, everyone had a Mother-In-Law’s Tongue plant in their home.
> Known for they’re beauty, low maintenance and heartiness.
> While they’re not as popular these days, the only ones I’ve seen in recent years
> are in the windows of a dry cleaners in the town where I work, there’s five or six
> lined up in the front window, four feet high in little clay pots....Again, great shot.



Some of us still grow them, indoors over here in the U.K. of course. Both of these flower regularly, at night they smell strongly, l guess to attract moths to pollinate them. That's the only time having the monster 6 footer in the bedroom causes problems! Luckily the variegated one still fits on a windowsill, just.


----------



## PiP (Dec 19, 2017)

A Shirley Valentine moment. Shot taken from the Naval Club, Portimão, Algarve Portugal. This glass of wine cost €1



Another shot taken from the Naval Club, Portimão, Algarve Portugal. Sailing a dinghy was on my bucket list until I injured my knee. A good reason why we never put off 'til tomorrow what we should do today. Grab the moment by its whatsits!


----------



## sas (Dec 19, 2017)

PiP said:


> View attachment 20447
> 
> A Shirley Valentine moment. Shot taken from the Naval Club, Portimão, Algarve Portugal. This glass of wine cost €1
> 
> ...






Pip,  Shirley Valentine: An all time favorite movie!!!!


----------

